# Duck calling class.



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

A while ago I said I would do one if there was enough interest, and a place to do it. There needs to be enough guys to make it worth while and we need a place to do it. I could do it Tues, Wed, or Thursdays. It would be best for me if it were in Davis county. I would travel as far as SLC but I would have to charge a little to cover gas. Gas would be a little bit expensive for me. It is free if we do it in Davis county.

We would keep it low key and friendly. I will gear it toward hunting. We will go basic to advanced. We could probably get it done in 5 weeks maybe 6 depending on progress of the students.

If you are interested or have a nice location we can do it *post up*. If there is not enough interest we will just bag it.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Very Interested. I think I can line up a place in downtown SLC. Also willing to kick in for gas money.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I would probably be up for it and I could kick in some $ for gas also. I have .50 just waitin for ya !


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be interested. I could pitch in for gas if it ends up in SLC.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I dont have enough money in the world for you to teach me to blow a call, if i havent learned in 27 years it wont ever happen. That being said, i would be willing to throw in some money as i do have two boys that i would love for them to learn to blow a call the right way!



DiverFreak


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I could do Davis or Weber county. I would be interested in learning more..


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am also in for Davis or Weber! Can I get my daughter in as well. I think she is a great canidate for learning since she has never touched a call and LOVES to hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Very Interested. I think I can line up a place in downtown SLC. Also willing to kick in for gas money.


I DO have a location that we can do this in the evenings in Downtown SLC. Let's pick a date and time and I will get it on the schedule.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That might work Jeff. Give me a call. When you get a minute. What would you northern guys think about carpooling to Downtown?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to attend this and I would be willing to pitch in as well.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Car pooling would be great since gas went up again yesterday.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like there is enough interest to at least move forward. Jeff has a place we can use down town. This is very nice because it is inside air conditioned and located in the center of where we all live. Guys from the north we can get together and ride together if you want to save money. I am coming from North Davis county. I hope the guys from the south will do the same. 
*As of right now we are thinking Thursdays starting on the 7th of June at 7:00 PM and going consecutive with the exception of the 5 of July we will skip that week.*
The first class will be an introduction. Though it may seem under the level of some guys we will start with learning and perfecting the quack. We will talk in depth about air presentation and we will talk a lot about duck calls. From there we will progress a little each week learning a little more, and building on previous lessons. You will need to practice the lesson during the week to improve and be ready for the next one. The last week we will learn to cut a reed change cork and everything else needed to maintain your calls and keep them running crisp and sharp. 
I can't see us being much over an hour or so for each class. It should be fun to meet some new people and make some new friends.
If you are in for sure post up or PM me I will keep a list going for at least a week from now.

Again if there are not enough we will bag it.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME! I am in. This location is about 2 blocks from the trax station if anyone want to use that option.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd like to attend. I'd have to miss the first week though since I'll be on my honeymoon. After that I'm all for it. I think I know of at least one more person that would interested too. I'll ask and tell him to post up if he is.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Bret put me down for 2, my daughter and I.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

Bret, I would be interested.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. One more thing I would like to add. I encourage you to bring the kids as long as they are hunting age. If you are planning on letting them handle a gun in the blind this fall well that's good for me.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together!
Definitely attending but will miss the second week if that's ok.
I promise to do the second weeks homework though


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Two for me. My son and I will attend. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Two for me as well. My son and I will both be there. Real Cool.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

2 for me.... myself and my 9 yr old boy, he passed hunter ed a week ago.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope to hit a couple of them. got stuff going on on thruesday.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it Dustin. I knew I couldn't make everyone happy. Sorry dude.
Great!!!!
It looks like we have about 12 so far. That is looking good. I thought we would struggle to get enough people. HMM? Now I am thinking we might fill up. We can take a few more but we have a limit as to how many we can fit into our accommodations. So sign up quick. You guys that need to miss a week or something no big deal. If you want to call me I can give you a phone lesson to practice so you will stay up to speed. 

Swaner, if she will let you practice your duck calling while on your honeymoon you definitely have the right girl. You had better hold on to her.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bret said:


> Dang it Dustin. I knew I couldn't make everyone happy. Sorry dude.
> Great!!!!
> It looks like we have about 12 so far. That is looking good. I thought we would struggle to get enough people. HMM? Now I am thinking we might fill up. We can take a few more but we have a limit as to how many we can fit into our accommodations. So sign up quick. You guys that need to miss a week or something no big deal. If you want to call me I can give you a phone lesson to practice so you will stay up to speed.
> 
> Swaner, if she will let you practice your duck calling while on your honeymoon you definitely have the right girl. You had better hold on to her.


no you cant make every one happy and im alright with that. I will try to catch another one if you have it again. I just learn a little more and one there one call I would like to learn. thank for putting this one.


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Me and my two brothers are defintly wanting to come if there is still room. Heaven knows we could use the help.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd like in if there is still room. Will this require any certain duck call?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

There is room. Maybe only a couple more though. It will not require any certain call. You will need a functional duck call. If you do not have one and need me to recommend a good inexpensive call I can. If you are not sure if you have one call me or pm me.
801-663-3877


----------



## ducks2bucks (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in. Let me know the info. and I am driving from clinton if anyone wants to carpool!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

We have 19 In right now that is about all we can handle. If this goes well perhaps we can do something like it again. I will post a list when I get a minute.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

My 16 year old son and I would like to be in on this as well if you end up with another position or two. We live in Corinne but I office in SLC near the airport. I could get our complex for us to use should Jeff's not work out or if we needed more space.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Man Bret your alright! Good thing you are doing here!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bret- I dont know if this would be an option or not, but what would you think of 2 classes. one up north in the davis county area and one down south in the slc area? just a thought with as many people that have expressed interest...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Bret- My daughter will only be in the class through June. She leaves for Florida on the 1st of July and won't be back till Aug 1st. I think that the 4 weeks will be a good start but needed to let you know that the last week or 2 she will miss.


----------



## duckkiller31 (May 25, 2012)

I would like to go. Querstion for you all my boy is 7 years old. Is this two young to bring someone.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

duckkiller31 said:


> I would like to go. Querstion for you all my boy is 7 years old. Is this two young to bring someone.


I don't know that there is an age cutoff. I would think it is like everything else. How much are you willing to work with him? My guess is that if you can make it fun for him and maintain his interest it would be OK. The only problem I see and is still a problem for me is that the use of the proper air and for him to understand how to get that air. I think that if he can get that and some general basics he will be a great caller by 13. That is only my.02 Bret is the pro and may have a totally different outlook and advise.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! We are completely full. I must admit this is much to my surprise. I was worried we wouldn't have enough to make it worth doing. Now I'm feeling bad for having to turn guys away.

Gee, I am open to do another class. Especially with the amount of response we have gotten here in such a short time. After this one is over we can do it where ever you guys want within reason. I do want to get through with this one and see how it goes before deciding on another.

I am sorry not everyone that wanted to could get in. I took everyone in the order they responded. *Here is a list of the guys that are in.* *If for some reason you change your mind or something else happens that you want to drop out PM me so I can offer your spot to the next guy in line.*

ducks2bucks
time4hunt
coachchris +2
Guner + 1
Mr. Muleskinner+ 1
Jeff Bringhurst
Swaner
Kenny C +1
Cleanshot
Still hintin
Caddis&Drakes +1
Cody Freeman + 1

Again thanks for the interest. I will get some info out to everyone this next week. After the holiday.
The only thing you need is a functional duck call. If you don't know for sure if yours is call me. I have recommended poly Echo Timber single reeds to the guys that have asked as an inexpensive solution.

My phone died on me today. I have a loaner from Verizon, but it does not work very well. So if you call and something strange goes on  I'm doing the best I can... If there are any questions call me or email me. 801-663-3877 [email protected]


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

And the other question. If you have them in hunters safety, or they have completed it, or you have plans to before the season, and they are responsible enough and coordinated enough to handle a shotgun in the duck blind this fall they can come. That is all up to dad in Utah and it is all up to Dad to me too.
Goosen I want to keep it this size for teaching purposes.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome! Sign me up for the next class you have in the davis county area! as long as its in the evening I'm GTG. Thanks for your patients and willingness to teach everyone!!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I am in for the next one as well. I have talked with some others that are interested as well so I don't think you'll have an issue filling yet another. We apprecoiate you and your willingness to help us Bret.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow good turn out.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Bret,

I've been off the site for a couple of weeks and am sorry I missed out on this generous offer. Please let me know if you (or anyone else) offers another class. I'd actually be willing to pay. I have two buddies who I'm quite sure would be interested as well. I'm in Utah County, so hope there would be another option in SLC, but I'd consider driving further north if necessary.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Next class I'm in. Plus my 12 year old son. Thanks, last year was his 3rd season, and he is very mature and ready to learn.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am truly amazed at the response. I hope we are able to do another. Lets see how this one goes. Hopefully everyone will show up and it will be a good experience for all. As of now I am not really keeping a list for the next class. I will check back here when I get ready and we will try to accommodate everyone that we can that missed out on the first one.

I should have some info for the guys in the class later this week. Thanks,

Bret


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to get in on the next class if there is one. Especially if it is in Davis co. Put me +2 down.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> I am truly amazed at the response. I hope we are able to do another. Lets see how this one goes. Hopefully everyone will show up and it will be a good experience for all. As of now I am not really keeping a list for the next class. I will check back here when I get ready and we will try to accommodate everyone that we can that missed out on the first one.
> 
> I should have some info for the guys in the class later this week. Thanks,
> 
> Bret


Bret...Davis or Weber county and I am in. How about private lessons for KT and I? :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are on the list for the first class. Please send me a PM with your screen name your actual name and a number I can send a text message to. If you want to be the contact for your +1 or +2 that is fine. I should get at least 12 PMs. 



ducks2bucks
time4hunt
coachchris +2
Guner + 1
Mr. Muleskinner+ 1
Jeff Bringhurst
Swaner
Kenny C +1
Cleanshot
Still hintin
Caddis&Drakes +1
Cody Freeman + 1 

Thanks,

@bwhntr Kolby should be showing me a thing or two. The next class will be in north Davis Weber or Box elder if we are able to make it happen.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Done and thank you


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Bret said:


> @bwhntr Kolby should be showing me a thing or two. The next class will be in north Davis Weber or Box elder if we are able to make it happen.


If you come up north Count me In!!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> @bwhntr Kolby should be showing me a thing or two. The next class will be in north Davis Weber or Box elder if we are able to make it happen.


KT is pretty talented with a call. I dare say he has called a duck or two in for me. 8)

Thanks Bret!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Have we heard anything further about class ?

Just curious, not trying to rush anything!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I want to do it!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am waiting for everyone to PM me theirnumbers. Right now I need PMs from quite a few guys. If I don't have phone numbers by Monday night I will start filling you spots. If you are going to drop out let me know ASAP so I can offer an opportunity to someone else. We will meet for the first time at 7 O'clock next Thursday.
I have numbers from these guys. I am only expecting numbers from the guys on the list. You will take care of communicating with your Plus ones.
Swaner
StillHuntin
Jeff Bringhurst
Cody Freeman
Caddis & Drakes
Coach Chris
Ducks2 bucks
Time4Hunt
Guner
KennyC
Mr Muleskinner

I will be texting the address to the guys that are in it. 
Until then..... You can know the first night we are going to be talking in depth about calls and the different types available to us today. Then we will jump right in to building a foundation working on air presentation and the quack. There will be something added to practice each week. You will need to practice as much as you can during the week between. We will talk bunches and bunches about reading birds, watching for reactions, and Timing. As the class progresses we will talk more and more on that. The last class will be at least partially call maintenance and tuning.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

count my 12 year old in if a spot becomes available, or if you do another class. I really wish I had checked in sooner, my son has been dying to take a class for the last two seasons.

Nick


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

We are only waiting on one guy now. I have PMd him.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool I have everyone now. I will send out a Text with the address and stuff tomorrow afternoon. if you do not get one tomorrow afternoon and you are on the list I missed you. Just let me know and I will get you the info. 

Thanks,

Bret


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have sent out a group text to the members of this class. Some may get it twice. Heck some may not get it at all.... I am not used to this goofy phone, but if you dont get it please let me know.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

great first night. I always thought a quack was a quack was a quack. I am pretty sure we looked like a couple of quacks on the way home.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Awesome class tonight. Great job Bret!!! Now I need to go work on my calling. . . . .


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope it was interesting for everyone. 
See you all next week.
Thank you.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely a great first class. Look forward to learning more and using it during the upcoming season. Unfortunately have to miss next week's class due to a scheduled vacation, but that will give me more time to perfect the Quack and feed call.


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks again Bret, it was a great class, now I just need to get practicing.


----------



## duck_mojo (Dec 18, 2011)

it dont take the head cashier at walmart to blow a dam duck call you need classes like really OMFG


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what that means. I don't know why a guy that works Cashier at wal mart couldnt blow a call. There is more to it than some think...


How many more days until school starts?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

duck_mojo said:


> it dont take the head cashier at walmart to blow a dam duck call you need classes like really OMFG


That is the same thing I used to think. At one time I thought the same thing about elk calling. I could not have been more wrong. Having a camera and taking pictures does not make you a photographer and blowing on a duck call doesn't mean you can call ducks.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome time!! I'm down if there is another one up around Davis or weber county.


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome class, ready for tomorrow! Hopefully my practice makes a difference!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am looking forward to it. We will work on a basic greeting tonight. We will also discuss how to use the wind, Timing, and how to choose the right ducks to call at. See you there.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

As promised here is the video that we showed tonight. Listen to the different voices and cadences.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Best class yet tonight Brett at least for me anyhow. The the mid range tone and what it is used for really hit home.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man I was oblivious to this post  I'd love to join in if possible next time


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Bax, we have certainly had no trouble with lack of interest like I thought we would.

Thanks M. S.!


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

Bret, thanks for all the good teaching. Class is seriously awesome. Nathan


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Nathan!  It has been enjoyable to say the least. This is a great group of guys that really make it fun. The young man in the front row tonight about made me roll. Notice the new signature. :lol: I'm adding it to my favorite quotes on Facebook too. :mrgreen:

Jeff thanks for all you have done to get us in a room and going. I really appreciate it. :!: 

I will see everyone in a couple of weeks. No class next Thursday. I hope everyone catches or shoots a fish.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The classes just get better and better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Did I seriously miss another one?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a six or seven week class. This is still the first. It is working out I think.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Bret said:


> Its a six or seven week class. This is still the first. It is working out I think.


It has been great! I can see improvement from everyone that is attending!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a nice duck greeting.

We are back in the Class room tomorrow night at 7PM. See you there.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Bret - sounds like the class has been awesome. I like a couple others, somehow missed this post. Is possible to still join in? That said, is it worthwhile for a novice duck caller (like very novice) to join in the class now or would it be better to hope that another one like it surfaces come Aug-Sept? Would love to join in, yet don't want to be "that guy" which either drags the class down or simply isn't getting it because I missed the fundamentals of weeks 1-4. 

Oh yea, happy to pitch in to help on costs of venue and gas. That's a no brainer. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wait for the next one. This has been a nice class. We aren't creating miracles, but everyone is improving. And thinking about working birds.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds great, thanks. I'll keep an eye open for the next class. I'll keep practicing on my own with my duck hunting buddy until then.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I just wanted to thank Bret for the awesome job teaching this class. Tonight was the last night and I think we all feel like our skills have vastly improved!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.
I had a nice time. This was a good group of guys, I think everyone practiced, and everyone improved. I was happy to see that. We had a lot of laughs and the group dynamic was excellent. Thanks to all the guys that came out. I really enjoyed making your acquaintance.
I am not sure if we will be doing another one right away for sure or not. I would need is a place to have it in North Davis or South Weber county. If you have such a place that might work PM me. If we can find a place we could move forward in a few weeks.


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Bret, I echo Jeff in saying that this class was well worth it. I cant wait to get in the marsh!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in attending a Duck Calling class again this year?
Where would be a good central location to hold it?
Should there be different levels (beginner, intermediate etc.?)


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Would anyone be interested in attending a Duck Calling class again this year?
> Where would be a good central location to hold it?
> Should there be different levels (beginner, intermediate etc.?)


You can count me and my son in...put me down for two. I like the place we had it at last time if that is still available. We both learned a lot last year, but have a long ways to go. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be interested as well. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I would be interested as well...


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I too, would be interested.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

You can count me and my 13 year old son in. We would appreciate the offer!


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Count me and my 13 year old in. I just missed last years class and was really disappointed. If you do split into experience levels we would be beginners, although my son has been blowing away for the last two years and he thinks he's a pro. 

Nick


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am happy about the interest. Thanks for putting it together Jeff!
It is nice to see the father and son teams.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd love to get in on this as well, having just missed the one last year. It would be me, my 11-year-old son and a hunting buddy.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

I am very interested as well and can pitch in too


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. We are working on getting a centrally located facility to hold the class. Please stand by . . . .


----------



## etnbanks (Oct 9, 2012)

Interested in Davis Co


----------



## mikey05 (Sep 17, 2012)

My two brothers and I are in. Last years class was great! We're looking forward to it again. 
Big thanks to Bret for doing this.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

If you posted that you are interested but did not get a PM from me, please message me.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing some friends from last year and making some new ones.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there room for two more? We have been calling for over twenty years, but probably would be considered beginners.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if we have room or not. Jeff has been taking care of all that. I want to thank him for doing all the leg work for us. I haven't lifted a finger and Jeff has really had to make some phone calls to work it all out. I am excited we will be in farmington because it is closer to my house.

Bruiser, lol I'm pretty sure if you have been working at the call for twenty years you have picked up a trick or two  :lol: either way happy to help and learn if we have room.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

If you have not texted me your number, please do so. If you did not get the PM please post here. 

We are starting next Thursday night at 6:30.


----------



## Tom Dace (Apr 25, 2013)

I hear a lot of guys out there that I wish I could send your way!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Just a quick reminder that we are not holding the calling class this week.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Bret...Davis or Weber county and I am in.


+1. I'd love to make it to something like this. SLC is a bit far though. Weber county would be perfect


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks again Bret!!! Calling class was once again 100% Worth going. 
Me and Cougan Love going to these classes We truly appreciate you. 
Can't wait for the time to Take what we learned and kill some ducks.


----------

